# In case of accident



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is a useful little camera which could be useful incase of a shunt or just to record your journey of a lifetime.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=226563&C=Newsletter&U=09P01-4_A39HZ&T=12862666


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*Great Idea*

HI Bigfoot, i think this is a great item,i,v just booked one and will go for it in the morning,what i like is that you can take it from one motor to another and also put it in ur door window to see who has been at the door when we were out, GREAT IDEA ,AND THANKS FOR PUTTING IT IN A POST ALAN


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*come with memory?*

I might have missed it, but is there a memory card included? if so what size?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You missed it.

I sais no SD card included.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A 2 gig SD csrd,cheapas chips,will give you up to 18 hours of video.
Best value cards I have seen are from my www.memory.co.uk


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for that - just ordered one. A bit difficult to get down to the store (I'm in Manila) but delivery is free over £35 anyway.

SD cards? got several for the camera so no problem


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I seem to remember reading that in the States you can get your car insurance at a cheaper rate if you have cameras installed in your car.

In event of an accident the footage can be used to apportion blame.

There were a few letters in Motorcycle News a while back, where similar cameras were fitted to bikes, to use as evidence if a car pulled out in front of their bike knocking them off.

I believe these accident were happening in London, and some courier riders were recommending fitting these.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Haven't bought a gadget for ages so it's worth a look.
I presume if you had a shunt & it was your fault you'd hurriedly hide it away somewhere? :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great minds think alike there tell. explains the choice of motorhome I suppose. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like a handy device when 'running the gauntlet' and defying the Spanish Bandits!

Sal


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Bigfoot,
I didn't realise I needed it but I'm now out £51.00

Ray.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Ray,
Just think not only will you have a nice shiny gadget but you are helping Gordon Brown's plan to spend our way out of debt! Am I missing something here?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't care today as I have finally managed to matriculate and get a Carte Grise in France on this Hobby motorhome. WOWeeeeee..!!!

Six months and €1,000 for a small bit of paper.

Ray.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*I bought one*

I bought one yesterday and it is going to be great fun, not just for the intended use but for some interesting time lapse photography.

Picture quality is quite good, during the day anyway, but it will be a waste of time for night time driving, it just isnt upto low light levels and bright headlights.

Grant


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought of time lapse as well - low res of course but there's quite a few things we can do with this. Any other suggestions??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just heard American vehicle insurers are giving discounts for similar video devices stateside to settle claims and disputes.

Ray.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can they be played through ( and stored on) a PC?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know yet Telbell,
But as it's digital format onto a SD card I would assume so.

Ray.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ray- mine's just popped through the door so I'll have a play later.

Re the comments about it being useful in "Spanish Bandit Country": had an idea of a large notice in Spanish saying "every detail of this journey is being recorded on camera" placed in rear window as deterrent. Then if involved in blameworthy shunt, take it down quick :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Telbell,
In today's fearless and no deterrent world they are more likely to break in for the camera..!!

I'm even wondering if "Guarded by PYTHON" would deter anyone.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Bigfoot,
At last got the camera but don't know if I'm dim but can't seem to work out how to set up the camera time lapse settings.

I read the asian/english instructions but as far as I can see these settings are on the player on the PC.

Does the camera have any indication of what it's set to?

Also I was a little disappointed no mains power lead was included. The Nokia 5v chargers don't fit.

Ray.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

A brilliant idea, just hope it works but at this price it's a "must-have". 
The Spanish bandits will be as much of a target for me as a potential accident witness.


----------

